# My pencil sketch



## Maha (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi everyone ,
This is one of my sketches..
I am new here ,need some feedback about my pencil sketch so that i can improve further...


----------



## OverSamRuler (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to the site, but I thought I'd say a couple things! I like the sketch as a whole, especially the way you did the hair. Also, if I were you I would put more shading/detail in the face, the eyes in particular!
Hope this helps you some ^_^


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Isn't that one of the Disney princesses? In which case it needs no improvement you did a great job. If she is your own creation, watch out for copy right infringement.


----------



## superpump250 (Aug 15, 2013)

nice one dude


----------



## Maha (Aug 14, 2013)

OverSamRuler said:


> Hey, I'm new to the site, but I thought I'd say a couple things! I like the sketch as a whole, especially the way you did the hair. Also, if I were you I would put more shading/detail in the face, the eyes in particular!
> Hope this helps you some ^_^


Sure..
I will make more detail in the face..


----------



## Maha (Aug 14, 2013)

DLeeG said:


> Isn't that one of the Disney princesses? In which case it needs no improvement you did a great job. If she is your own creation, watch out for copy right infringement.


Yes it is sir..
That was my first sketch..
And Thank you.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome Maha  If this is your first sketch, I'm looking forward to many more!


----------



## desertdogg (Aug 18, 2013)

looks like a nice animation piece. ;]


----------



## Maha (Aug 14, 2013)

desertdogg said:


> looks like a nice animation piece. ;]


Thank you.


----------

